# Headquarters Of Gilbey's Distillery, Harlow



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

Gin distillery was designed with office headquarters and warehouse
for Gilbey's Built 1962, And shut down on 7th January 2000
All the Malibu in the world was once made in Harlow
In 1960, Gilbey's had left Camden Town and moved to Harlow - Thats All The Info I Can Find




Petrol Pumps by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Gym/Locker Room by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Rooftop by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Roof by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Me  by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*Excuse The Hair!* 




Pumps/My Reflection by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Offices by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Dead Dinosaur  by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Stairs by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Clean Chip Fryer! by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Malibu Poster by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Lift Pully by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Its Curvy?  by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Coin Machine Been Robbed! by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Bar Area by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*Sorry For Bad Quality*




Dunno? by UrbanLewis, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2011)

Well done mate.

Nice to see you getting out, was it a solo explore?


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

nelly said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Nice to see you getting out, was it a solo explore?



I Visited With A Non Member 
And Im Trying To Tick My Way Through All Harlow Sights, There Is Actually A Lot More Than I Anticipated!


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2011)

I love your photos, KingLewis. They've got a lovely, glowing quality to them. Interesting looking place too.
Cheers.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I love your photos, KingLewis. They've got a lovely, glowing quality to them. Interesting looking place too.
> Cheers.



Thank You


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 10, 2011)

I wasa gilbey vinters yts worker when leaving school and the booze warehouse i worked in had lots of happy memeories i gues these people where taken over just remember the mountains of croft origonal about 40 pallets stacked with cases and the big litre bottle mountains of red and blue smirnoff vodaka at christmas


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> I wasa gilbey vinters yts worker when leaving school and the booze warehouse i worked in had lots of happy memeories i gues these people where taken over just remember the mountains of croft origonal about 40 pallets stacked with cases and the big litre bottle mountains of red and blue smirnoff vodaka at christmas



I Found A Few Of Them Boxes Of Red And Blue Vodka, I Though I Struck Gold When I Found Them, Then I Realised They Were Empty Boxes


----------

